# A sad day for me today, a good friend was found dead.



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 19, 2014)

One of the first things I do each morning is look at Facebook to see what is happening with my friends and family. Today, when I checked my friend Jennifer's page,  people were saying how sad they were that she was gone. Shocked, I read through  all the posts on her page, and found that she had just died, but no indication of what had happened to her. 
She did a lot of driving, and was always on her phone, or texting, so naturally, some kind of car accident was the first possibility that went through my mind. 
Even though she had had a problem with drugs/alcohol in her past, she had been deeply involved in both AA and NA for the last several years, and seemed to be keeping her life together, although she did have periods of depression at times.  The last entry I had seen (Sunday) she was just on her way home from a trip to Six Flags in Atlanta, and seemed to be in high spirits.
Suicide, although always possible, just didn't seem likely either.  Jennifer had two beautiful daughters which she loved deeply, and I could not imagine her doing anything that would hurt the girls or separate her from them.

The sad truth was even worse than I could have imagined !  
Somehow, she had died, and her body was found half-clothed along the freeway south of here. Drugs are considered a possibility, tests are being done to try and determine how she died.
The ATM showed her with an unknown person, taking money from her account.  Her car is still missing, and considered stolen. 
Jennifer lived with me for most of a year when she needed a drug-free place to live and get her life together, so she had become almost like family to me.
 She was a wonderful person, and whatever happened, she did not deserve to die like this..... I am grieving her loss today.

http://www.al.com/news/birmingham/index.ssf/2014/06/body_of_woman_found_dumped_on.html#incart_river


----------



## Ina (Jun 19, 2014)

I sorry you lost a close friend Happyflowerlady.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 19, 2014)

Now her problems are over.  Still sad.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2014)

Very sad news, so sorry that you lost your friend like that, what a terrible thing to happen...hugs. :rose:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 19, 2014)

That is indeed shocking news. It will not be easy to get over something like this.
Know that we are with you in spirit at this time.:grouphug:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 19, 2014)

How awfully sad. I'm so sory for your loss; the circumstances make it doubly sad.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 19, 2014)

I am so sorry you lost your friend, flower lady...
Mexico City, Tijuana, and a few other touristy cities are the scenes of what they call 'express murders' which happen to people using ATMs in out of the way places... they are followed, drug into allys and usually stabbed to death... Our resident hair dresser where I used to live was killed this way...a totally wonderful delightful person...


----------



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss, Happyflowerlady.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 20, 2014)

It's sad to lose a friend or loved one. Circumstances like this make it worse.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh,that`s awful! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 20, 2014)

Just want to drop you a line again and tell you that I so hope progress has been made in the case involving your friend ... I know this must be a rough time for you... but please do remember that she has been absorbed back into pure positive loving energy and is happy and once again free of all the problems she had in this lifetime... I am glad you were her friend. I am sure that was a blessing to her.


----------



## Annieg (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm  new here but feel awful for you. I cannot begin to imagine what this must feel like.  So sorry♡


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you Everyone,  for all the well-wishes, prayers, and concern. I just really needed someone to  talk to about my pain and sorrow, and all of you were there for me. 

It is still hard to really believe that Jennifer is gone, and sad to know her young life ended this way. So far, there has been no more information about what happened, car is still missing. It is possible that the police know more, and it is just not being said at this point; but I would guess that they are still interviewing her friends for some leads about who she might have been with that last night.
One thing that amazes me, is that the lady who was broken down on the highway, and found the body; just happened to be broken down at the exact same spot. The grass was very tall there, and if she had been even 10' away from where she was, she would have never seen Jennifer.
That is either some kind of divine intervention; or this lady stopped there for that express purpose. Or just a huge coincidence.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2014)

May Jennifer rest peacefully.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jun 21, 2014)

_That is such very sad news HFL, try to remember the happy times with her_:flowers:


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 22, 2014)

Sorry for your loss HFL, and what sorrow those little kids will have to live with.  So sad.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 25, 2014)

My condolences, HFL - I know what it's like to lose a friend in a violent manner.


----------



## Michael. (Jun 26, 2014)

.



.


----------



## MrJim (Jun 26, 2014)

That is an awful story.

So tired of hearing about these kinds of tragedies.

Women need to be so much more careful when travelling alone.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Flowerlady,
Just wondering how you are doing and if you found out any more news about what happened to your friend... I truly hope for the best in getting it all settled. Take care now.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 27, 2014)

Bettyann, thank you so much for caring and asking about Jennifer.
As far as I know, they have not even found her car yet. I hesitate to ask her mom, because I know how terrible this has to be for her to lose her only daughter, and I just was not sure if she was ready to talk , or answer any questions. 
There has not been anything more on the news, either, but I have been checking every day.
From what I can piece together from what was said, and what was in the news; they think she got some drugs and overdosed. She had been going to AA and NA, and the last I knew she was pretty involved, and doing good at staying away from drugs.  She had had several operations on her stomach and back, so the doctors would prescribe pain meds for her; which is not a good thing for a person who was addicted, and that was what started her taking drugs in the first place, was to cope with the pain she was having.

So, if she met someone, they went to the atm, got money and then drugs, and she took too much and OD'ed . Apparently, when someone is passing out, the usual thing is to put them in a cold shower, so they would have undressed her enough to do that.  Then, either she died, or they tried to get her to ER, and she died on the way, so they panicked, and found a place to leave the body along the highway.
I am wondering if the lady that found her was involved. The picture they had on the news showed them taking the stretcher out of tall grass a ways off the road; so if that car had broken down, even 20' from where it did,  Jennifer's  body would not have been visible. That seems like a huge coincidence to me ! 
 So, either God did a miracle and that lady's car broke down in just the exact right spot; or she knew there was a body there, and wanted to report it without seeming to be involved.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2014)

This article says they found her car, but it offers no new clues.  http://wiat.com/2014/06/26/authorities-find-car-belonging-to-woman-whose-body-was-found-along-i-65/


----------

